# This Weekend is Gonna Be Amazing



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This weekend is going to be epic...I can't sleep. Scouted tonight in a new area and found 4 more feeds...one we got to post for our hunt Saturday (sick pea field). I can think of almost 10 feeds now I've scouted this past week. Had to share my optimism.

How's the birds looking in your area?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Wish we could hunt. We had an early season 9-1 to 9-15 but way to many crops to hunt. Our resident population of birds is very low. As soon as the crops go, and the Migration starts it will be game on. Farmers are already picking some corn and the Beans are close. When Oct. 22 get's here watch out, LOL


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll be hunting the same slough with the relatives that we've been hunting for years. It'll be a crapshoot. No scouting involved. If the birds are there, we'll get some. If not, well there's always sharpie hunting in the afternoon :wink:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Stop tormenting me... I have to wait 3.5 more weeks til I get there.


----------



## NDSUladybird (Sep 19, 2011)

I have been spending my money and rigging up dekes the last few weeks, and I am ready to go! From what I saw in the early season for geese this year should produce a lot of birds for the freezer. I was itching to get out this last weekend to bring my brother hunting for the youth hunt but he backed out at the last second, and I really wanted to get the dog back into the swing of things before the waterfowl season starts. Another thing I wanted to find out is how the drakes are coming along with their color.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

What are you seeing ,Chris,Mainly geese or ducks? I am a fan of field duck shooting primarily. Later is my favorite when the birds are colored up nice.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

I'll be there Oct. the 7th. Can't wait this is my tenth year in a row.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Chris, just wondering.....are there any birds in North Dakota this year? I heard reports that with all the water this year that the ducks resorted to scuba gear and are no amphibious. Is there any truth to this? But in all serious good luck this weekend boys and save some for us NR's. I will be trying to shoot the only 6 ducks left in MN this weekend. Lots of pics too because we need to critique all pictures. :rollin:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

We saw a pile of mallards while out youth deer hunting Saturday but there was not much color to them.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

tilley said:


> What are you seeing ,Chris,Mainly geese or ducks? I am a fan of field duck shooting primarily. Later is my favorite when the birds are colored up nice.


More ducks then geese. We do have a lot of fresh birds in our area for geese. A good chunk of lessers and lots of big boys.

Scouted tonight...got permission on 2 more feeds so we're set for Sat. through Monday.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Very good. Best of luck and be careful.


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Found two great fields that you can't see for main roads. Mallards and geese were just piling into them. Probably gonna hunt the flooded field. Can't wait to camp out friday and put a smackdown on them saturday!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

That's alot of feeds, wish we could find ONE...barely any corn out around here.

Just curious Chris, how many "new areas" do you find in a general year. I think I've seen multiple posts about new areas from you for ducks, geese, and snows so I'm just wondering what was wrong with the old areas?


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

WingedShooter7 said:


> That's alot of feeds, wish we could find ONE...barely any corn out around here.
> 
> Just curious Chris, how many "new areas" do you find in a general year. I think I've seen multiple posts about new areas from you for ducks, geese, and snows so I'm just wondering what was wrong with the old areas?


Cant speak for Chris but if I had to guess I would say crop rotation maybe?? The "SICK" pea field was probably flax or sunflowers last year. Water conditions may also play a factor.

INhonker1

PS....Push em back north for me will ya guys? I ll wave before I cross the border :beer:


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

This Weekend is Gonna Be Amazing Because There Are No Blue Platers!!!!!!! Then after that we all need to make way for the duck boat parade!!!! Gotta love it.......

haha joking  , but I better not find any MN or WI plates parked in my spot!


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

teamflightstoppersND said:


> This Weekend is Gonna Be Amazing Because There Are No Blue Platers!!!!!!! Then after that we all need to make way for the duck boat parade!!!! Gotta love it.......
> 
> haha joking  , but I better not find any MN or WI plates parked in my spot!


I'll be sure to find "your" spot......I'm sure it's next to a roost! oke:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I was excited till the rain today. Pushed back chopping corn till at least Thursday. The birds have been eyeing the corn feild for about a week, now. Being as this feild is always silage corn.


----------



## goin'green head (Sep 24, 2008)

Looking forward to making my trip in a few weeks. As I am writing this I am thinking back to a lot of great memories of my North Dakota hunts. I started bringing my son when he was 13 and he is completely addicted to hunting waterfowl now. I think I need to introduce another kid to this great sport as my kids are now older and hunting on their own. Man how time flies. I would like to thank all the Nodak residents I have met along the way for their hospitality. The only bad experience I've seen is by the few on this site who dis the "Blue Platers". There are a few in every crowd and most are in fun!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

WingedShooter7 said:


> Just curious Chris, how many "new areas" do you find in a general year. I think I've seen multiple posts about new areas from you for ducks, geese, and snows so I'm just wondering what was wrong with the old areas?


We do scout a LARGE area from my hunting house. Usually when I say "new" I mean an area we haven't hunted in awhile or a farmer we've never talked to before.

I've never been so optimistic for opener, at least not in a long while. It's a good feeling to have all the fields lined up many days before opener. I chose posted fields first so I don't have to worry about getting up TOO early (although there's a possibility I may be out there hours before anyways).

3 days to go!


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

I am pretty sure you will be pulling the old "its 2:00 am, lets go set up" maneuver (and I'll be right behind you).


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

It is gonna be great... lots of new birds in the area and some crane moving in. There is an amazing amount of transition sloughs also being utilized.

Lots of good green popping up in those earlier harvested fields. Should be great...


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree this weekend is going to be a memorable one. Heading to Fergus Falls & Hunting the Family Pond as always...now MN can shoot a half hour before sunrise on Opening Day..Finally! Things are looking good. Good luck everyone & Safe Hunting!


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

Things are looking great for our crew as well... several feeds found, some of the better are on fields we have previously hunted in past years and farmers we have relationships with. The best option sounds like it's also posted (we have permission)... not to mention we have quite the handle on an entire area due to early goose results. Feels great to be ready by Wednesday! :beer:


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

am i the only one who thinks things can change quite a bit before saturday am?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

wingaddict said:


> am i the only one who thinks things can change quite a bit before saturday am?


Another "glass-half-full" kind of guy I see..."Keep your expectations low," is my motto before every hunt :wink:


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

wingaddict said:


> am i the only one who thinks things can change quite a bit before saturday am?


 I would never scout a week in advance during the season, but without hunters moving the birds around I do not see a lot of chance of a major change. One of the fields we got permission on the farmer said the birds have been in there literally since he first started combining over a month ago. We will of course be checking the fields today and tomorrow though and switching gears if needed.


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

wingaddict said:


> am i the only one who thinks things can change quite a bit before saturday am?


Looks like you were correct. Appears to have been a major shift after that front that came through during the middle of the week......


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

Have to wonder if this warmer weather is going to affect things some. Been watching a field and slough full of ducks since before Labor Day and they were there yesterday morning and evening but this morning there were only a few around. Might have to change plans and go after the geese tomorrow instead of sunday as they are still in the field close by. But it still will be a great season this year as long as things hold up.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

You guys are killing me! I will be stuck away from home tomorrow! I always end up working on opening day, it's just the nature of the job. Sunday afternoon will be a different story! I am itchy with anticipation. I have a couple of super, early season spots that are usually loaded with my favorite duck-green wing teal. One is public and the other is just 1/4 mi. across the fence. The best case is when I am on one side and some one else is on the other. It keeps the ducks moving a little more to say the least. Until they get wise and head for the main lake that is! Pound 'em hard guys and post those pics!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Chris Hustad said:


> got permission on 2 more feeds so we're set for Sat. through Monday.


How many dakota decoys did that take :wink: I dont know if i should thank you or jeff for the new decoys! :beer: kidding


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

I am sooooo jealous of all of you. Last year was our first year in North Dakoka because we did not get a SD license. We did it right and did alot research and found areas of low pressure and had a blast. Really want to come next weekend but with my future wife running the twin cities marathon it wont happen. I do have South Dakota later but still would love to come. My gal will never understand my duck hunting but that is ok as long as she still lets me go!

Sometimes I just wished I lived In aberdeen or bismark(hunting). Then I see how much colder it is in the winter then the twin cities and say no thanks. Plus I would have to find a new gal.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

averyghg said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> > got permission on 2 more feeds so we're set for Sat. through Monday.
> ...


oh Snap, it is true!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

" spare decoys laying around" as you put it in a pm, kinda like giving the cute girl free drinks all nite to get to know her better.......... .............. hmm maybe your super "generous" or maybe you had other motives.We will never know, but im sure averyghg and his "buddies" are old enough to form there INDIVIDUAL opions!!!. Better delete this before word gets out!!!!!!!! :beer:

p.s. why not give em to the youth of the sport and not a landowner whom you hunt on several times a yr?? were all dying to know??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Are you serious? The guy likes to hunt, we've hunted with him before. He didn't have any decoys and I had a dozen laying around unused. He said he'd take them. The guy let's us hunt his land alot, it's the least I could do. Never ONCE did the discussion about access come up, it wasn't the motive. I'm not deleting anything, I have nothing to hide.

You haters are something else. You have nothing better to do than hate over a box of decoys. Losers. This thread was about something positive but you can't help but rain on a parade. But I guess that's my fault for letting you do this time and time again.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Guys like that shouldnt even be on the site. Dont know the whole story or dont know the right story and just post stuff on here like that. PATHETIC!!!!!!!!!!! uke:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> Are you serious? The guy likes to hunt, we've hunted with him before. He didn't have any decoys and I had a dozen laying around unused. He said he'd take them. The guy let's us hunt his land alot, it's the least I could do. Never ONCE did the discussion about access come up, it wasn't the motive. I'm not deleting anything, I have nothing to hide.
> 
> You haters are something else. You have nothing better to do than hate over a box of decoys. Losers. This thread was about something positive but you can't help but rain on a parade. But I guess that's my fault for letting you do this time and time again.


Chris you can't sweat the retards, they are thick and have nothing better to do then try to bring you down over something so trivial. If I had extra decoys sitting around and a farmer friend who gave me access all the time needed some I would gladly help the guy out that's the least you can do.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Amen.


----------

